#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  I hate this part. Oh, I mean HI!!!

## sapheyerblu

Okay, so I really hate this part, but here goes.

Hi kids. Allow me to introduce myself. In the real world, my name is Christine Graves. I've been writing online for more than 20 years and am probably older than most of you here. I've been published both online and in print, have written in just about every genre possible (though not always very well), I have an odd sense of humor, and enjoy creating new characters.

I'm not new to roleplaying, but I'm not an old pro at it either. A couple years ago, I was given the chance to write as the goddess Demeter and had a blast. About a year ago, I created a character called Lilith who ran a bar in the "other" realm. It was awesome.

I have no idea what I'm doing, but hope to create something (or someone) amazing. 

Thanks

----------


## Alura

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing your new somethings or someones!  :*blow*:

----------


## Scottie

Welcome to RPA, Christine!!
I bring you some handy links for use in your adventures around the site and don't worry about us, we don't bite!! 

If fun and games is what you are feeling then I'd suggest taking a trip to our wonderful Downtown!   or perhaps you'd prefer to wander through the halls of roleplay requests! Our group request and 1x1 requests are always a'bubbling with goodness!!

If you have any other queries that aren't covered in our cavern of Forum help, then you can message myself or any other brightly coloured member (Purple and Green coloured names) and we will be more than happy to give you a helping hand!!

I know personally you have piqued my interest with this "other" realm, I'd love to know more about that!  ::):

----------


## sapheyerblu

Thank you, my dear.

I've got to do a little investigating to figure out where to go from here. Any help I can get will be greatly appreciated. And the "other" realm? It was kind of like Purgatory, but it was more than that. It was where you went after you'd left your birth world. And not just humans, but being, creatures, and entities from every existence throughout the Multiverse came here to find their way to their next destination. And it was Lilith's job to help them find their way--right after she served them a drink. LOL
Might have to work on building a new bar.  ::):

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Saph, welcome to the forum! 

I did a quick google of your work and saw that writing prompts are a hobby of yours - we have a monthly writing prompts section here on RPA and I'm sure the staff would love to hear your suggestions.  :C::

----------


## sapheyerblu

Holy Crap, I've been googled. I feel like a big shot. LOL. (I am truly honored)

Yes, my forte' is writing prompts. I'm working on my weekly prompt post on my personal site. I was actually wondering about whether or not I could do some here. 

Thank you so much for your post.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, sapheyerblu!

It's nice to meet another person here that has been writing since before I could fathom what writing even was  :XD: 
I'm excited to see what you do during your time here!  ::):

----------


## Scottie

> And the "other" realm? It was kind of like Purgatory, but it was more than that. It was where you went after you'd left your birth world. And not just humans, but being, creatures, and entities from every existence throughout the Multiverse came here to find their way to their next destination. And it was Lilith's job to help them find their way--right after she served them a drink. LOL
> Might have to work on building a new bar.


That sounds awesome!! I think a new bar would be perfect for our Downtown area! Especially if you put a twist on it and people could play characters from RP's long gone!! If you need any help on how to start threads in the downtown or any other queries, do give me a shout!  ::):

----------


## sapheyerblu

O m g.....YESSSSS!!!

I mean, um yeah, sounds like a plan.

LOL, OMG this sounds like fun. And I know just how to get the party started. Give me a day or so to get a full plan in place and I'll get the new bar up and running. I'm also going to put together a blog post (so happy to have access to my blog, lol) about the history of Lilith and her bar. I'll even put together a character sheet for Lilith. I may need a second-in-command and maybe even a bouncer. 
Guess I should build the bar first, then find some help. 
Thanks Scottie, I'm digging this idea.

Hey, I may have a couple other ideas to run past you. Can I do that???

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## Scottie

> O m g.....YESSSSS!!!
> 
> I mean, um yeah, sounds like a plan.
> 
> LOL, OMG this sounds like fun. And I know just how to get the party started. Give me a day or so to get a full plan in place and I'll get the new bar up and running. I'm also going to put together a blog post (so happy to have access to my blog, lol) about the history of Lilith and her bar. I'll even put together a character sheet for Lilith. I may need a second-in-command and maybe even a bouncer. 
> Guess I should build the bar first, then find some help. 
> Thanks Scottie, I'm digging this idea.
> 
> Hey, I may have a couple other ideas to run past you. Can I do that???


Of course, we can either talk in this thread or privately in messages. If you just click my green name and click private message!! 

I look forward to hearing your other ideas, I'm very much looking forward to a Liliths bar!! :3

----------


## G

> If you just click my green name and click private message!!


Blue name now  :;): 

Hi and welcome @sapheyerblu;! Some incredible ideas being thrown around in here - I'm so excited to see what you bring to the forum!

----------

